# new fish unsure if it is a gt or not....



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

just wonderin if this is a gt or not... lady at the pet store said it was a gt but im not to sure... it is a bout 2"


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesnt look anything like the GT i bought years ago. But i may be wrong :S


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's definately not a Green Terror... or a 'false' Green Terror (aka Gold/Silver Saum)...

It looks like it could be a Salvini...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with *Toby* ... looks very salvani-ish.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

last time i chekd salvinis arnt green and i thought they only had one horizontal stripe... but then again it could be.... my last one i had didnt even look like this one.... guess time will tell?


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

That sure doesnt look anything like a GT, shape wise, color wise.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

it looks kinda like this also Caquetaia kraussii ??


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

+1 for salvini. It could be a hybrid but it looks like a stressed out juvie sal to me .


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hard to tell, but I'd say stressed out salvini as well.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

acts like a sal so much hides all the time.... just not to sure about color....so my next question is would my O be fine with the maybeish sal? lol its funny that im asking this question too, cuz just before i started typing i just happend to look over an my oscar was doin his own thing an eating.. and then the sal came up an the O kinda just swam by an the sal niped him an the osacr turnd around an gavem a peice of his mind sort to speak... but im askin in the long run... in my opinion i think yes.. cuz the sal usualy just hides.. and the oscar will out grow the sal both by size an rate.. correct me if im wrong anyone?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Oscars tend to be peacefull for the most part but wont take any flak from others either. Sals can be pretty agressive , males more than females .

Yes the oscar will outgrow the Sal, and I think your set up may work out so long as the sal has a distinct territory and the Oscar puts him in his place a time or two.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

lol k thanks...now heres my dilema.... i have in my 55 a jd an neolamp tret... they gota go in my 110... will they work out or atleast my jack ? if i have to i can always get another tank but im tryin to do with what i got...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's possible for a JD, Sal and Oscar to coexist in a 110... I would expect to see the Oscar become the mellow dominant force and the JD & Sal to compete for rank... But it all depends on individual fish. There's definately risk involved, but it's possible.

Gender may also be a factor... female Dempseys or Salvinis tend to be less aggressive than males...


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

if it does get to aggressive. can i do anything about it? like add dither fish or somthing?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not personally a fan of dithers... I've never had them solve an aggression issue for me.

Plus dithers big enough to do well with Oscars, JDs & GTs will be so big they over crowd the tank... A proper school of adult Silver Dollars need space...

Others may have different experiences/opinions though


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not sure about using dithers to minimize aggression...the only thing I occasionally use them for is to bring out a particularly shy fish, but I always get rid of them once the fish has "come out of it's shell".


----------

